# 17" Tweezers in Toronto



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I found a pair of 17" surgical tweezers at Active Surplus on Queen Street for $7.50!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I get all my planting supplies there. The tweezers, sissors, syringes, etc from there. Best place in the city for all that stuff


----------



## Waninoko (Jan 13, 2008)

do they sell plants? and whats the address or major intersection and on what side of the street/coner lol


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Active Surplus isn't an LFS it is a miscellaneous surpls goods store that sells electronic components, surgical instruments and other paraphenalia


----------



## Waninoko (Jan 13, 2008)

hahahhah ok


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Those are great prices! What is the address for Active Surplus? I would like to take a trip there possibly this weekend and pick up some things for my tanks.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

349 Queen Street West, here's a map: 
http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&ie...649549,-79.392673&iwstate1=dir:to&iwloc=A&f=d

I plan to plant some grasses this weekend so I may go back and purchase a hemostat, they have various sizes with really, really long handles.

Have fun, there's all kinds of stuff there!


----------

